# topeak aero wedge



## David L (8 Jan 2014)

I am looking at getting the medium size of the above with quick clip for my road bike,

Has any one got one and what do you think of it??

Is it secure enought with the 'quick clip'

And has anyone got a pic of it fitted to a bike?

Its just the shop haven't got it in stock so will have to be ordered in.

Cheers


----------



## e-rider (8 Jan 2014)

This might not be relevant but I will tell you that any seatbag that has a (velcro) strap that wraps around the seatpost will rub a hole in the back of your lycra cycling shorts!


----------



## David L (8 Jan 2014)

e-rider said:


> This might not be relevant but I will tell you that any seatbag that has a (velcro) strap that wraps around the seatpost will rub a hole in the back of your lycra cycling shorts!




Mmmm never thought of that, just sick of taking out my rucksack when I go for a ride


----------



## youngoldbloke (8 Jan 2014)

e-rider said:


> This might not be relevant but I will tell you that any seatbag that has a (velcro) strap that wraps around the seatpost will rub a hole in the back of your lycra cycling shorts!


Never had that problem. I use a Topeak Aero Wedge (have small, med and large - and it really is) but all strap on, so can't comment re the quick clip. I think they look quite good on a road bike, the strap on ones can be pulled close up to the saddle rails. The medium is actually quite big and holds all I need in the winter, as it can expand. Perhaps only complaint/s - not very waterproof, and mine has faded badly - now more purpley blue than black.
I think Halfords stock them - so maybe you could look at one there.


----------



## 400bhp (8 Jan 2014)

e-rider said:


> This might not be relevant but I will tell you that any seatbag that has a (velcro) strap that wraps around the seatpost will rub a hole in the back of your lycra cycling shorts!



WTF are you on about?


----------



## Biker Joe (8 Jan 2014)

I've got a Topeak Aero Wedge. Very good piece of kit. Very secure. Amazing what you can fit in it. It definitely wont rub a hole in your cycling shorts (). Quick clip is very secure.
One of my best buys..


----------



## 400bhp (8 Jan 2014)

David L said:


> I am looking at getting the medium size of the above with quick clip for my road bike,
> 
> Has any one got one and what do you think of it??
> 
> ...



I have one - in fact I have one of all 3 sizes.

I have a quick clip on each of my and the OH bikes.

I think they are great - robust and the fully opening zip and internal mesh pocket are great.


----------



## Peteaud (8 Jan 2014)

I have a small and a medium, very good as well. Re waterproof them with the tent stuff (spray on).


Think there is a pic of my bike in the "show us your aluminium" thread.


----------



## tigger (8 Jan 2014)

Yep Top Peak clip ons for me too. Great bit of kit, one of the first complimentary purchases with any new bike !!!

Oh, and I never had the velcro strap rub a hole in my shorts either!


----------



## TissoT (8 Jan 2014)

e-rider said:


> This might not be relevant but I will tell you that any seatbag that has a (velcro) strap that wraps around the seatpost will rub a hole in the back of your lycra cycling shorts!


Be interested to know how this is possible....!


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jan 2014)

I have a couple of Medium sized, one for Road, t'other for MTB. I keep everything in them in a plastic bag as they leak. I've sprayed them several times with waterproofing but to no avail. I reckon water seeps in via the zipper.


----------



## David L (8 Jan 2014)

Thanks for your replies Definitely reasure me its a good bag and will be ordering one


----------



## David L (8 Jan 2014)

PeteXXX said:


> I have a couple of Medium sized, one for Road, t'other for MTB. I keep everything in them in a plastic bag as they leak. I've sprayed them several times with waterproofing but to no avail. I reckon water seeps in via the zipper.




Good tip I will keep this in mind when I get it


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (8 Jan 2014)

tisssot said:


> Be interested to know how this is possible....!



There has been no mention of the bike having a seat, only a seat post 

HTH


----------



## CRVFR (8 Jan 2014)

+1 on the medium sized one. I use this size on my MTB and even without expending it (you can increase the volume) it can easily hold an MTB tube, multi-tool, compressed air canisters x2, tyre levers plus puncture kit, etc etc. It even came with a waterproof cover stashed inside.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (8 Jan 2014)

PeteXXX said:


> No saddle, just the seatpost..



I win, too slow...  Beat you to it


----------



## AndyRM (8 Jan 2014)

400bhp said:


> WTF are you on about?



Perhaps he has incredibly fat thighs? That's all I can think of.


----------



## David L (8 Jan 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Perhaps he has incredibly fat thighs? That's all I can think of.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jan 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> I win, too slow...  Beat you to it



You win.... I deleted mine..


----------



## PpPete (8 Jan 2014)

I've got small & medium quick-clip models - and a large of the strap-on version.
My Brooks saddles all needed a different bracket for the quick-clip style, an extra expense, especially if you are having a bracket on multiple bikes to swop the bag around.

Here's a pic of the medium (note the saddle is a long way forward on that bike)


----------



## youngoldbloke (8 Jan 2014)

Medium strapped on monolink saddle


----------



## the_mikey (8 Jan 2014)

I use a topeak aero wedge seat pack on my fast bike with the quick clip, it's very secure, I use the loop on the back of the pack to support a rear LED flasher, and it carries two spare tubes, two levers and money. I use the small one.


----------



## David L (8 Jan 2014)

Thanks for both pictures the bag looks good on the bike, and my mind is at ease with the fact that you found the quick clip secure, just got to wait for friday when it arives 

Only been on 1 day and already found the forum incredibly helpful 

Thanks


----------



## Gez73 (9 Jan 2014)

That's a medium with the straps through the saddle rails. Very secure and no issues with the seat post strap. Holds quite a bit of stuff too!


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (9 Jan 2014)

I have the large (tis wonderful) - might take a few goes to 'nudge' it into place when you first try it, but it its a great bag. Like a Tardis.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jan 2014)

youngoldbloke said:


> Never had that problem. I use a Topeak Aero Wedge (have small, med and large - and it really is) but all strap on, so can't comment re the quick clip. I think they look quite good on a road bike, the strap on ones can be pulled close up to the saddle rails. The medium is actually quite big and holds all I need in the winter, as it can expand. Perhaps only complaint/s - not very waterproof, and mine has faded badly - now more purpley blue than black.
> I think Halfords stock them - so maybe you could look at one there.



Same here, I have everything in a dry bag inside mine to combat the waterproof issue.


----------



## e-rider (9 Jan 2014)

400bhp said:


> WTF are you on about?


 everyone knows this! ....Arundel bag review "the Velcro section of the strap is positioned away from your shorts as you're riding to avoid any snagging of lycra"


----------



## alans (9 Jan 2014)

e-rider said:


> everyone knows this! ....Arundel bag review "the Velcro section of the strap is positioned away from your shorts as you're riding to avoid any snagging of lycra"


 
The Arundel bag is *not* the product under discussion


----------



## alans (9 Jan 2014)

[QUOTE 2862927, member: 45"]That's never happened to me.[/quote]


Nor I.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (9 Jan 2014)

I have both the Medium and Small version of this bag, mine is the one with the vecro straps not the clip and they have never worn a hole in anything in the 5+ years I have been using them on 3 different bikes.


----------



## e-rider (9 Jan 2014)

alans said:


> The Arundel bag is *not* the product under discussion


no, but the Arundel design aims to eliminate the problem caused by bags such as the Topeak, hence the Arundel has no seatpost mount strap - this really isn't up for discussion, use google, it's a common problem. If you don't suffer from it then it's because of either: 1. you have your saddle positioned far forward on the seatpost (or you sit on the front of the saddle) 2. you have very skinny thighs 3. your 'saddle bag' doesn't have a seatpost mounting strap 4. you don't wear lycra shorts


----------



## AndyRM (10 Jan 2014)

e-rider said:


> no, but the Arundel design aims to eliminate the problem caused by bags such as the Topeak, hence the Arundel has no seatpost mount strap - this really isn't up for discussion, use google, it's a common problem. If you don't suffer from it then it's because of either: 1. you have your saddle positioned far forward on the seatpost (or you sit on the front of the saddle) 2. you have very skinny thighs 3. your 'saddle bag' doesn't have a seatpost mounting strap 4. you don't wear lycra shorts



1 - I don't
2 - I don't
3 - It does
4 - I do

Either the Arundel design you're talking about is using marketing bollox to create and solve a problem that doesn't exist, or you're on the wind up. I suspect a little of both...


----------



## jayonabike (10 Jan 2014)

E rider, your talking bollocks.


----------



## youngoldbloke (10 Jan 2014)

e-rider said:


> no, but the Arundel design aims to eliminate the problem caused by bags such as the Topeak, hence the Arundel has no seatpost mount strap - this really isn't up for discussion, use google, it's a common problem. If you don't suffer from it then it's because of either: 1. you have your saddle positioned far forward on the seatpost (or you sit on the front of the saddle) 2. you have very skinny thighs 3. your 'saddle bag' doesn't have a seatpost mounting strap 4. you don't wear lycra shorts





AndyRM said:


> 1 - I don't
> 2 - I don't
> 3 - It does
> 4 - I do
> ...


ditto
- but to be fair I have just Googled it and come across this - http://www.bikeforums.net/archive/index.php/t-567311.html
The problem for some people seems to be that the strap is too long and the end of it sticks out and makes contact with the shorts - the answer is cut off any surplus so that the end is securely fixed against the bag. As one poster says - no need to overthink this


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jan 2014)

First I have ever heard of the problem. I certainly not suffered seatpost/velcro strap//shorts rub..


----------



## youngoldbloke (10 Jan 2014)

I've never had a problem, though I have had to cut off the end of a Cateye light bracket 'zip tie' type seatpost strap that insisted on sticking out and fouling my upper leg. The straps on my bags are long, but lie flat against the bag. All my bikes have relatively thin seatposts. The other solution suggested is to 'blind' the offending section of Velcro with a spare piece of its mating substance, but IMO it would be better to cut off any excess, and hem the raw end if necessary


----------



## chugsy (10 Jan 2014)

I have a strap version in medium purchased 5 years ago.. The seams of the compartment where the straps are stitched into split on both sides after a few weeks of use- maybe I pulled it too tight to the saddle? Wiggle refunded me and told me to keep the the pack which I still use albeit with extra ventiliation :P


----------



## e-rider (10 Jan 2014)

AndyRM said:


> 1 - I don't
> 2 - I don't
> 3 - It does
> 4 - I do
> ...


nope, I have ruined several pairs of shorts from this


----------



## uclown2002 (10 Jan 2014)

e-rider said:


> nope, I have ruined several pairs of shorts from this



You appear to be only one here that's done it though!


----------



## Bealz998 (12 Jan 2014)

David L said:


> I am looking at getting the medium size of the above with quick clip for my road bike,
> 
> Has any one got one and what do you think of it??
> 
> ...


I have one it's great I can store 2 spare tubs in it aswell awesome it doesn't move it's very secure


----------



## David L (12 Jan 2014)

Bealz998 said:


> I have one it's great I can store 2 spare tubs in it aswell awesome it doesn't move it's very secure



Got mine and fitted, very secure and seems to be well made. Ive got a carrera too, how you finding the bike


----------



## Bealz998 (12 Jan 2014)

David L said:


> Got mine and fitted, very secure and seems to be well made. Ive got a carrera too, how you finding the bike


Yea they are good mate , the carrera is a nice starter bike I enjoy it I need some better tyres as mine has a split in it what else have you brought for yours


----------



## David L (12 Jan 2014)

Bealz998 said:


> Yea they are good mate , the carrera is a nice starter bike I enjoy it I need some better tyres as mine has a split in it what else have you brought for yours




Pair of gator skin tyres, and got given some carbon forks, my first road bike but i like it, use it for commuting mainly,


----------



## Booyaa (12 Jan 2014)

e-rider said:


> nope, I have ruined several pairs of shorts from this


I will go with user error.


----------



## youngoldbloke (12 Jan 2014)

Booyaa said:


> I will go with user error.


I can see now how it might be possible, but you really don't have to put up with it, or allow it to happen. If the end of the Velcro fouls your shorts cut it off!


----------



## Louch (14 Jan 2014)

I have been looking tonight for a topeak bag that has the tray of tools in the upper section with no success. Got it last year from halfords as part of freebies, after matching for my n+1. Anyone seen this lately?


----------



## LimeBurn (14 Jan 2014)

I use the topeak aero wedges on my mtb and allez road bike and its been fantastic (and no obliterated shorts here, I dont know how anyone could ride for a few seconds with something catching on their thighs let alone long enough to destroy them) the only thing ill add though is the quick clip won't fit on my new saddle (prologo scratch) as the rails are exactly where the retaining bolts fit.


----------



## Svendo (14 Jan 2014)

Use small aero wedges. Had the quick link version first but the side of the plastic slider failed so switched to the strap version. They do wear out. I've had 3 altogether. The middle one had too much elastic on the seat strap so I sewed it into a loop, the latest one had a much shorter ekastic section. I've shortened the straps to fit and prevent short rub. I have a carbon seat post so I protect it from rubbing with a turn of duct tape, also I've learnt to put a turn on the inside of the stiff bit of the seatpost strap otherwise eventually the exposed stitching will wear through. I've had to restitch the top straps so I also reinforced them with glue. I've found the mesh pocket is gets holes in it quite quickly from being rubbed by the multi tool. It does sit on my only bike so does all rides, daily commuting in all weathers and longer rides.
Despite all this It's a good pack, fits two tubes, multi tool, tyre levers, other bits and bobs e.g. quicklinks, lump of tape, cable ties and can also take bunch of keys a gel and bar if squeezed in a bit.


----------



## youngoldbloke (14 Jan 2014)

Louch said:


> I have been looking tonight for a topeak bag that has the tray of tools in the upper section with no success. Got it last year from halfords as part of freebies, after matching for my n+1. Anyone seen this lately?


Is this it http://www.topeak.com/products/bags/survivaltoolwedge2 ? Google is your friend


----------



## Louch (14 Jan 2014)

youngoldbloke said:


> Is this it http://www.topeak.com/products/bags/survivaltoolwedge2 ? Google is your friend


Thanks, all my searches had only brought me tool wedge one. Halfords and wiggle don't seem to have this. Will look again


----------



## vickster (14 Jan 2014)

CRC have it

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CNejiZfY_rsCFXHJtAodlyIARQ&gclsrc=aw.ds

Don't forget quidco

Tredz too for a few pennies less http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Topeak-Survival-Tool-Wedge-II_44355.htm


----------



## User33236 (14 Jan 2014)

Louch said:


> I have been looking tonight for a topeak bag that has the tray of tools in the upper section with no success. Got it last year from halfords as part of freebies, after matching for my n+1. Anyone seen this lately?



Save money by moving bag between n and n+1 as required?


----------



## Louch (14 Jan 2014)

im a little too lazy for that


----------



## Louch (14 Jan 2014)

Thanks for quidco heads up, had only used them before to get brother in law vouchers, a big 2.21 coming my way from tonight's purchase


----------

